# Ad that has ruined my Haytalk experience



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

This is what I see when I open any Topic. This sucks. It has been this way for weeks. If this is making Haytalk money it won’t for long.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

WTH....I don’t see that, need to install Adblock.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven’t installed it on my new iPad yet but I still don’t see that ad....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Do you see it when using the 'full version' too.

I don't do much on smart phone, so...................................... can't help, more than the full version.  Too bad, for you BroadRiver.

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had that problem too, but only with a mobile device when using the full version. The mobile version won't have ads like that. Very stupid on the part of VS.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Install Adblock. It's free and works great. Been using it for years.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ox76 said:


> Install Adblock. It's free and works great. Been using it for years.


Company phone, he isn't allowed to use/download certain programs/apps. I have somewhat the same requirements from company that I'm associated with of what programs you can download/use, even though I own the computer. :angry: Often someone will post a video or site to look at and when I try opening, company will block it. I've learned to live with it, reluctantly. 

Larry


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I see that on mobile version, but only a couple icons intermittently


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve had that on my iPhone as well, I’m too cheap to install ad blocker so I just rotate my phone 90 degrees and it goes away.


----------

